# Info par produktiem >  Nezināms tranzistors

## korium

Sveiki!
Atradu kastīti ar šādiem tranzistoriem:

Padomju ražojums. Pašam ar meklēšanu kirilicā pagrūti, tāpēc, varbūt kāds varētu pateikt tranzistora modeli vai pat norādīt uz pases datiem?

----------


## Isegrim

Tas nafff tranzistors. Drīzāk sprieguma regulators, *142* sērijas* ЕН5, 8, 9, 11,* vai* 12* militārstu planārajā izpildījumā. Šodien vari dabūt kādu naudiņu par dzelteno metālu uz tiem.

----------


## zzz

Na tje tabulinja

http://cityradio.narod.ru/spr/kren/

Taatad piecvoltiigais stabilizators, analogs 7805.

Var nodot utiljaa kaa zeltu, var meegjinaat paardot kolekcionaariem kaa kolekcijas priekshmetu, var pontu peec izmatot peec tieshaa pielietojuma un lepoties, ka man aparaataa ir afigiteljno zeltiits krievu militaarisma stabilizators.

----------


## korium

Paldies par informāciju!
Vajadzēs mēģināt kādreiz iekļaut kādā dizainā, tomēr fifīgi izskatās.

----------

